# RLI Insurance???



## craftgirl08 (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone have a policy for product liabilityf from RLI?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Bigmoose (Apr 29, 2011)

I think they are a good starter policy.  They only cover you untill sales reach $5,000.00 a year then you must find someone else.  I used them to get started.

Bruce


----------



## ctay122 (May 16, 2011)

I have my policy with RLI also. They do have the $5000 sales limit, but I doubt I'll ever hit it. That's alot of soap for me. I'm small and I plan on staying that way. Anyway, it's a good policy when you're just starting out instead of joining the SoapGuild and paying $500. My policy was only $219.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (May 16, 2011)

We have RLI. It was inexpensive and meets our needs until we sell over $5k/yr one day or until we can afford the Guild's membership. Seems comprehensive enough for a teensy soap business!


----------

